# Coding for minilap procedure



## jek521 (Dec 4, 2007)

The doctor performed a laparoscopic bilateral salpingo-oophorectomy with lysis of adhesions. There was a cyst on one ovary that did not fit back through the original 1 cm incision so the doctor then incised the opening to about 3 cm.

Should I code the open procedures with mod-52 or the laparoscopic procedures with mod-22? I am leaning towards the mod-22 option, but I would like to know what others have done.

Thanks!
Jen


----------

